# Mix tetra schooling?



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

I read that tetras prefer to be in schools of six or more. Does this mean i have to get six black neons for them to be comfortable or can i have two black two cardinal two green?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is usually suggested to get 6 or more of each species.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

While it is suggested for them to be the same species I've seen (and kept) schools of different species that school together, and a school of neons with a black neon that liked to hang out with them


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I got a school of congos, a SINGLE neon tetra, black skirt tetra, rainbows and danios... definitely dun have 6 of each species, but they somehow formed a school on their own. Even bala sharks school with em! LOL!
But i do definitely agree that it needs more than 6 to have a species schooling and you definitely need a big enough tank, if you don't have a big enough footprint, it just turns into chaos.. just speaking from personal experience!


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Ya its just a 5g fluval chi i wanted about 6 diff colour tetras with two otos


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

you would be better going off with a type of micro rasbora. 6 is hardly a shoal anyways.. but is do able.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you won't see schooling behavior in a 5g. It really doesn't matter.

Even in a 3 foot long tank, you hardly see the true schooling behavior for smaller fish. They will swim in a general direction or facing one way cause of water current.

You need at least a 4 foot long tank, better yet, a 180g to see a true schooling behavior of smaller fish. They do swim like a bait ball. Once you put smaller fish in a much bigger tank, they school very close together. It is their natural behavior.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

well in that case, charles i will see you soon once the tank is cycled hahaha!


----------



## jumboshrimp (Aug 12, 2010)

I have had cardinals, tetras, x-rays all co-exist. Min 6 of each though


----------



## Ghost Knife (Jun 1, 2011)

Amongst a variety of other fish, I have 5 neons, 3 black light, 3 orange glow light, 2 serpae, 5 rummy nose and 1 fruit tetra. All the fish get along perfectly well (except my jerk ass guppies...) but the only ones that seem to school are the rummy nose back and forth across the tank all day. I guess its fitting because there tails remind me of racing flags


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

I have 9 bleeding hearts, 7 white tetras, 8 glow light, 9 neons and 3 back ghosts among some others but these seem to be very close (not sure if it's the 80 gal tank is small for them :lol
Anyway, they all get along great. Sometimes the bleeding heats, white and black ghosts will school together and it looks pretty cool like a big ball of fish. :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally agree with Charles post... and it makes sense. The larger the group & area, the more they will school as there is safety in numbers and as Charles said , it's their natural behavior. You definitely aren't going to get it in a 5gal. I have and have had mixed batches of Black Skirt,Black Phantom,Emperor, Neon, Black Neon & Glow Light Tetras in 2 different tanks. One is a 20" 10g and the other is a 36" 33g. I notice in both tanks they stay in their own groups, wether it's only 2 or 8 or even 1 of a particular type . They all get along well & no problems & even mingle from time to time , but most of the time you see them in separate groups. The larger groups (5-9) seem to follow each other alot but not really in a school type pattern. It would be neat but I don't think 6 different Tetra's are a good idea in a Chi. They do fine as a loner, but are much happier, in my experience, with more of their own particular kind. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

I agree that in a 5G you'd be best to stick with a group of the same.
In my 125G sometimes similar species will school together for a short time, either curious or confused, but invariably do not hang out together.
I have Clowns school with Barbs, Balas with Denisonis, Rasboras with Threadfins and even Chains with Caes.
It's only temporary.
Looks so much nicer when they stay together in their own groups.
Good luck


----------

